# Hilfe bei der Planung, KNX, WAGO, DALI



## sid112 (29 Dezember 2009)

Hallo alle Zusammen,

bin ein blutiger Anfänger, habe 1.000de von Fragen und ich hoffe der Ein oder Andere kann mir hier weiter helfen. 

Meine Wünsche:
- Licht + Steckdosen (nicht alle) separat ein/ausschalten
- Fenster Status prüfen offen/gekippt/geschlossen
- Temperatur in Räumen prüfen
- Rouleaus zeitgesteuert/hoch/runterfahren

Meine Ideen:
- Sternverkabelung
- Wago 750-841
- Reedkontakte für die Fenster

Meine Fragen:
1. Ist es besser komplettes KNX zu nutzen?
2. Was haltet Ihr von DALI und was brauche ich alles dazu?
3. Wie kann ich das mit den Stackdosen realisieren? muss ich für jede Dose eine extra Leitung + Ralaise + Klemme(digital) in der Wago 750 einbauen?
4. Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit Watteco : Products : WPC IP
5. Besteht die Möglichkeit 3 TouchLCD's (zum steuern) an einem PC anzuschießen? Auf jeden Bildschirm soll eine eigenständige Anwendung laufen?
6. Kann mir einer vielleicht gute Links empfehlen oder Literatur?


Es sind so die Fragen, die mich im Moment sehr beschäftigen, wenn einer mir weiterhelfen könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Danke im Voraus!
Sid


----------



## iwan (29 Dezember 2009)

Hallo sid112

Ich denke die Jungs im KNX User Froum (http://knx-user-forum.de/)
können dir da sicher weiterhelfen.
Übrigens findest du dort mit der Suchfunktion schon einiges zu diesen Themen...

Gruss
Iwan


----------



## sid112 (29 Dezember 2009)

Danke für die Antwort, aber KNX ist ehrlich gesagt meine zweite Wahl, da es doch ziemlich kostenintensiv ist.


----------



## Matze001 (29 Dezember 2009)

sid112 schrieb:


> Hallo alle Zusammen,
> 
> bin ein blutiger Anfänger, habe 1.000de von Fragen und ich hoffe der Ein oder Andere kann mir hier weiter helfen.



Kenn ich, machen wir gern. 




sid112 schrieb:


> Meine Wünsche:
> - Licht + Steckdosen (nicht alle) separat ein/ausschalten
> - Fenster Status prüfen offen/gekippt/geschlossen
> - Temperatur in Räumen prüfen
> - Rouleaus zeitgesteuert/hoch/runterfahren



Zum Hieressen oder Mitnehmen? Alles machbar! Und sogar viel mehr.


sid112 schrieb:


> Meine Ideen:
> - Sternverkabelung
> - Wago 750-841
> - Reedkontakte für die Fenster



Was wäre mit Heizung, Raumtemperaturregelung, usw. (Such hier mal ein wenig, gibt dazu schöne Beiträge)



sid112 schrieb:


> Meine Fragen:
> 1. Ist es besser komplettes KNX zu nutzen?
> 2. Was haltet Ihr von DALI und was brauche ich alles dazu?
> 3. Wie kann ich das mit den Stackdosen realisieren? muss ich für jede Dose eine extra Leitung + Ralaise + Klemme(digital) in der Wago 750 einbauen?
> ...



1. NEIN -> zu teuer
2. Sehr genial, nutze ich selber. Du bruachst einen Wago Controller, z.B. 841, dann brauchste die Dali-Masterklemme (641 ~ 180€) und den Wago DC/DC Wandler (~ 100€) ... Dazu kann ich dir gern mehr schreiben wenn du willst. Du kannst damit bis zu 64 Leuchten "steuern", musst nur die Busleitung (5 Adrige NYM mit Versorgungsspannung und Busleitung reicht) zu jeder Leuchte legen.
3. Ich habe 8-Fach Digitalklemmen und dann Koppellrelais gesetzt.
Und zu jeder Steckdosen(kombination) ein 5x1,5mm² gelegt.
4. Leider nein
5. Seh ich als schwierig an, weil Touch immer "Mauseingabe" bedeutet... und ich kenne es bisher nur so das man eine Maus benutzen kann, bzw. jede Angeschlossene Maus nur den einen Mauszeiger bewegt.
6. Ja folgen gleich!

Edit:

Zu 6:  http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=32338

Der Beitrag ist zwar lang, aber da steht alles was du willst... ein paar Bescheuerte Dinge... aber auch ein Beitrag von mir über Dali.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## sid112 (30 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

danke für die Antworten, wie sieht es eigentlich mit dieser Idee aus, würde es funzen?

WAGO 750-841 mit KNX Klemme zum Ansteuern von 
*BERKER 75168693 B.IQ Lichtszenentastsensor 8-fach*

(um sich die vielen Kabel zu sparen) und dann das programmieren von z.B. ersten Wippe zum einschalten/ausschalten vom der Deckenbeleuchtung.

Erfolgt die programmierung (hinterlegen der Funktionen) auf dem 750-841 oder muss zusätzlich ein PC laufen, der das alles steuert?

Grüße
Sid


----------



## IBFS (30 Dezember 2009)

sid112 schrieb:


> WAGO 750-841 mit KNX Klemme zum Ansteuern von
> *BERKER 75168693 B.IQ Lichtszenentastsensor 8-fach*
> 
> (um sich die vielen Kabel zu sparen) und dann das programmieren von z.B. ersten Wippe zum einschalten/ausschalten vom der Deckenbeleuchtung.
> ...


 
Das Prinzip von KNX- oder EIB (wie du willst) ist nicht wie bei einer SPS wo da ein Token auf dem Bus "herumfährt" und die Daten der B-IQ "einsammelt".
Jeder Teilnehmer kann Senden und Empfangen. Daher ist deine WAGO-Steuerung im Falle der KNX-Klemme nur ein Busteilnehmer unter Vielen.
Für einige analoge und binäre Eingangssignale ist die Verwendung einer 750-841 schon sehr sinnvoll. Wenn du allerdings 16 Ampere schalten willst, 
dann würde ich das nicht mehr mit deiner WAGO machen sondern mit
sowas:

HAGER Schaltausgang,tebis TXA207D

http://www.eibmarkt.com/cgi-bin/eibmarkt.storefront/DE/Product/NS6502802?PID=DE_NS6502802

Einen Kanalpreis von 43 € ist durchaus konkurrenzfähig.


Um deine weitern Fragen zu beantworten:

Die Projektierung der B.IQs und des HAGER sowie die Datenanbindung
an die KNX-Klemme erfolgt mittels der Software ETS V3.0f (akt. Version).
Im Codesys werden nur die Funktionsblöcke aus der KNX-LIB eingebunden
und, wenn gewünscht, Temperaturwerte und binäre Signale angebunden.

Ist alles fertig programmiert, dann braucht du natürlich KEINEN PC der
dauerhaft läuft.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## NetFritz (30 Dezember 2009)

Hallo


> @sid112
> WAGO 750-841 mit KNX Klemme zum Ansteuern von
> *BERKER 75168693 B.IQ Lichtszenentastsensor 8-fach*


Wenn Du dich für KNX und Wago entschieden hast dann nehme das KNX IP-Starterkit von Wago (750-849).
Ich würde dann KNX-Sensoren nehmen und die Aktoren von Wago in einer Verteilung einbauen.
Der Kanalpreis von KNX-Aktoren ist heute auch nicht mehr so hoch und es gibt sogar welche mit Strommessung.
Ich habe eine KNX-Anlage für die Logiken mit einer Wago 750-849 nachgerüstet.
Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden.
Das KNX-User-Forum kann ich dir auch empfehlen.
Gruß NetFritz


----------



## sid112 (31 Dezember 2009)

Ich habe nur die Befürchtung, wenn alles auf KNX setze, das die Kosten astronomisch hoch sein werden. 
Also ein Mix muss her…Mal angenommen:

  1. (Meine Erste Frage ;-))
  KNX IP-Starterkit von Wago (750-849) und B.IQ Lichtszenentastsensor 8-fach harmonieren mit einander…. könnte ich dann eine 16-Kanal Diditalausgangsklemme von Wago (750-1500) nehmen und z.B. 8 Relaise  anschließen und über den 8-fachen Lichtszenentastsensor die einzelnen Relaise steuern?

    2. (und die Zweite)
  Könnte ich andere Sensoren (nicht KNX) an die 16-Kanal-Digitaleingangsklemme (750-1400) z.B. ein ganz normaler Taster anschließen und dann einen von den Relaise ebenfalls ansteuern?
  Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus für die Antworten!

      VG
Sid


----------



## GLT (31 Dezember 2009)

DALI ist eine gute Wahl u. zu empfehlen.

Falls Du KNX-Komponenten in Erwägung ziehst brauchst Du die ETS zur Inbetriebnahme - Kostenpunkt knapp 1000,--

Wenn Du ohnehin auf WAGO setzt, würd ich u.U. auch bei bleiben - in Verbindung mit der OSCAT.lib ist so ein Haus schnell automatisiert.


----------



## IBFS (31 Dezember 2009)

GLT schrieb:


> Wenn Du ohnehin auf WAGO setzt, würd ich u.U. auch bei bleiben - in
> Verbindung mit der OSCAT.lib ist so ein Haus schnell automatisiert.


 
Dann ist aber nix mit Bus und der die B.IQs gehen auch ohne ETS nicht 
einzubinden. Dann alles schön parallel verdrahten. 
Ich will das jetzt nicht weiter ausführen, weil das dann so eine Disskussion
wird wie.. STEP7 vs. Codesys. 
Ich habe bei mir eine SPS und KNX, habe aber die Masse mit KNX gemacht.

EDIT: Spätestens zur nächsten L&B  (Messe Light and Building) gibt es dann wieder 
Gutscheine für die ETS für 500€.  Und wenn man die 500€ nicht im Buget hat, dann 
hat man seine ELEKTO-Kosten ohnehin zu optimistisch geplant. Auch ein Haufen
16fach Klemmen kosten Geld, vom Verdrahtungsaufwand mal ganz zu schweigen.

Und sowas: http://www.eib-home.de/instabus_knx-eib_tipps_jung_rcd_raumcontroller.htm
oder sowas schönes:  http://www.s3art.com/files/images/Promo/brochures/pdf/jung9.pdf
gibt nunmal leider nur für KNX.


Gruß

Frank


----------



## sid112 (31 Dezember 2009)

was haltet Ihr davon, könnte mir vielleicht jemand sagen, ob es so funktionieren würde?



> Ich habe nur die Befürchtung, wenn alles auf KNX setze, das die Kosten astronomisch hoch sein werden.
> Also ein Mix muss her…Mal angenommen:
> 
> 1. (Meine Erste Frage :wink
> ...


1.000€ für ETS ist schon ziemlich viel 

Gruß
Sid


----------



## Matze001 (31 Dezember 2009)

IBFS schrieb:


> Einen Kanalpreis von 43 € ist durchaus konkurrenzfähig.



Bei Wago mit der 8 DO und 8 Koppelrelais bist zu bei rund 12€ pro Kanal.
Mit der 16er wirds wohl noch günstiger, aber da kenne ich den Preis nicht.

Sehr konkurenzfähig.

Wenn man dann noch bei der Bucht nen schönen Fang macht...

Dali habe ich selbst im Einsatz -> Mein Mittel der Wahl!
KNX ist ganz chick... vor allem die Wetterstationen usw... aber zu teuer.
ETS3 habe ich in der Firma, hätte also den Vorteil das ich die Kosten nicht habe.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## master (31 Dezember 2009)

Ich kann dir auch nur die Mischung KNX und Wago/Beckhoff ans Herz legen. Habe vor kurzen ein Haus Automatisiert komplett mit Beckhoff und alles über e/a`s verdrahtet. Ein Unding. Mache ich nur noch in Objektbauten wo ich mit mehrerern Unterstationen Arbeiten kann. In der Industrie hat man schon vor langer Zeit auf "Feldbussysteme" umgeschwänkt. In der Gebäudeautomation fehlt da von den Herstellern noch ein einfaches und preiswertes 2 Draht Powerlink "Feldbussystem" (Abgesehen von KNX und LON) bei der sich die Sensoreneingänge in der Schalterdose verstecken lassen. Beim KNX gibts da z.B. die Tasterschnittstellen.
Bei mir habe ich auch KNX und Beckhoff im Einsatz und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Und wenn man wirklich alles durchrechnet, dann fahre ich mit dieser kombination nicht viel teurer als nur mit Beckhoff/Wago und Verdrahtung der ganzen Taster auf Eingänge.
Wenn du die Projektierung mit KNX scheust, dann giebt es viele Firmen die deinem Elektriker bei der Planung und Projektierung als Subunternehmer zur Seite stehen. Z.B. mich 

Gruß
Master


----------



## sid112 (31 Dezember 2009)

Kennt jemand vielleicht eine günstige Möglichkeit um an KNX IP-Starterkit von Wago (750-849) zu kommen?

(Was ist eigentlich damit gemeint? 


> Wenn man dann noch bei der Bucht nen schönen Fang macht...


)

Gruß
Sid


----------



## Matze001 (31 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

das Starterkid würde ich nicht im Internet kaufen, sondern ruhig ein paar Euro mehr investieren. Es zahlt sich dahingehend aus das man weis was man bekommt und anspruch auf Support hat.

Was mit der Bucht gemeint ist... 3.2.1.meins!

Dort findest du die Komponenten zu 10% der Listenpreise wenn du Glück hast.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## GLT (31 Dezember 2009)

IBFS schrieb:


> Dann ist aber nix mit Bus und der die B.IQs gehen auch ohne ETS nicht einzubinden.


Deshalb auch mein Hinweis auf die Zusatzkosten für die ETS 

Wie hoch der Verkabelungsaufwand für Taster wird, hängt auch vom gewünschten Automatisierungsgrad ab - Klickklack mit Bus nachzubauen ist nicht besonders.

Wenn konsequent Automatisierung u. Szenendenken angesetzt wird, evtl. noch über Touchpanel/ThinClient/Smartphone als HMI gebrütet wird, wird man "den Bus" nicht unbedingt missen - es kommt auch auf die intelligente Planung an.

Im Fazit ergänzen sich die Wago und KNX natürlich hervorragend u. bieten alle erdenklichen Freiheiten.


----------



## NetFritz (1 Januar 2010)

Hallo


> @sid112
> Kennt jemand vielleicht eine günstige Möglichkeit um an KNX IP-Starterkit von Wago (750-849) zu kommen?


Das Starterkit kannst Du ruhig im Internet bei einem Internet-Shop kaufen.
Wichtig ist das Du dort deine Garantie bekommst.
Den Support für das Starterkit macht die Wago-Hotline.
Ich habe Sie schon ein paarmal in Anspruch genommen.

Bei Google habe ich hier diesen Shop gefunden.
http://www.net-elektronik.de/catalo...-841-10/100-mbit-controller-starterpaket.html

Der Preis ist eigentlich überall gleich.
Ich habe mein Starterkit über einen Wago-Mitarbeiter gekauft und das Kit auch nicht günstiger bekommen.
Der Wago Hauptsitzt ist von meinen Heimatort nicht weit entfernt.
Gruß NetFritz


----------



## sid112 (1 Januar 2010)

@All Danke für die Antworten, werde genauer schauen, ob Garantie mitbei ist.

Mal eine andere Frage: Temperatur?

Welche Klemme von WAGO brauche ich, um den Temperaturfühler PT1000 anzuschließen?

Wo habt Ihr denn eure Temp.sensoren denn in der Wohnung versteckt?

Gruß
Sid


----------



## IBFS (1 Januar 2010)

sid112 schrieb:


> Wo habt Ihr denn eure Temp.sensoren denn in der Wohnung versteckt?


 
Ich habe sie in den JUNG RCD 3096 "versteckt" will heißen, da sind sie
fest mit drin, das ist ja gerade das Schöne.
Übrigens Temperatursensoren nie in Aussenwände einbauen, denn
je nach dem ob Sommer oder Winter ist, ist der Messfehler sehr groß.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## IBFS (1 Januar 2010)

sid112 schrieb:


> 1.000€ für ETS ist schon ziemlich viel


 
Wie ich bereits schrieb:

Spätestens zur nächsten L&B (Messe Light and Building) 
http://www.light-building.messefrankfurt.com/frankfurt/de/besucher/willkommen/erleben.html
gibt es dann wieder Gutscheine für die ETS für 500€. 


Gruß


----------



## CNCAlex (3 Januar 2010)

*Gebäudeautomation Preis/Leistung*

Hallo zusammen,

um nicht in irgendwelche teuren Abhängigkeiten zu gelangen kann ich Euch nur emfehlen auf offene Schnittstellen zu setzen. Da habe ich in unserem Nachbarland Österreich ein intelligentes System gefunden (www.hmi-master.at) :TOOL:was komplette Offenheit bietet. Zum einen läuft es auf allen Plattformen und System (hier könnt Ihr ein eigener Mini-PC verwenden) Kosten!!. Zum anderen bietet es unschlagbare Schnittstellen zu KNX/EIB Geräten, CANopen Modulen (z.B. Heizungen) und auch zu Beckhoff Steuerungen über TCP/IP. Mehr Offenheit habe ich noch bei keiner anderen Steuerung gesehen. Was die Programmierung mit dem System angeht, lässt es keine Wünsche offen. Ich als CNC/SPS-Programmierer kann sofort damit klarkommen. Genial ist z.B. auch Loggerfunktion mit dem Fehler durch Aufzeichnung des Protokolls mitprotokolliert werden können, oder auch Temperaturverläufe aufzeichnen kann.
Mit diesem System könnt Ihr dann aus allen Aktoren/Sensoren die "Rosinen" heraussuchen und einsetzen. Da spricht der EIB-Taster mit der CANopen Heizung und den Beckhoff I/Os - ist das nicht genial ?

Gruß
CNCAlex


----------



## GLT (3 Januar 2010)

CNCAlex schrieb:


> Mehr Offenheit habe ich noch bei keiner anderen Steuerung gesehen.


Welche Steuerung denn?

Ohne Wertung - aber das "Tool" ist nur eine Visualisierung mit Logikanteil, wie es sie zuhauf und in verschiedensten Preis-/Leistungskategorien gibt.



CNCAlex schrieb:


> Mit diesem System könnt Ihr dann aus allen Aktoren/Sensoren die "Rosinen" heraussuchen und einsetzen. Da spricht der EIB-Taster mit der CANopen Heizung und den Beckhoff I/Os - ist das nicht genial ?


Und wie programmierst Du mit der "Supersteuerung" deine Beckhoff-SPS, die KNX-TLNs,... ? Dafür braucht es wiederum die Codesys, die ETS,....


----------



## CNCAlex (4 Januar 2010)

*HMI-Master*

Hallo GLT,
dann zeig mir doch ein anderes Tool, das alle genannten Systeme unter einen Hut bringt!
Natürlich musst Du die verschiedenen Systeme (z.B. Beckhoff mit CodeSys) programmieren wenn Du Zusatzlogik benötigst, aber z.B. die I/O oder EIB Komponenten werden komplett hierin verwaltet. 
Es geht hier darum, dass die Kommunikation mit verschiedenen Bussystemen vorhanden ist und du dabei offen bist mit welchen System du was regelst. Natürlich sollte nicht wild gemischt werden, aber das kannst du als Anwender meist nicht beeinflussen.
Zwecks "welche Steuerung", das Teil übernimmt die kompletten Heizungsregelung Einzelraum, Vorlauf-, Rücklauftemp., Solarpanel
Zeitschaltuhren, Jahresschaltuhren

mfg
CNCAlex


----------

